# Zero gravity nailing gun set up



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone have some inpuy on how to make a zero gravity set up for nailing/ stapling guns?
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

well, probably not 0 gravity, but my neighbour has a set up that allow the box to clamp and spin.
very quick and keeps the joints tight,


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you asking about the system with springs that suspends the gun from the cieling, so you dont have all the weight on your wrist? We're thinking about it here also... We really need some fixed pipes in the ceiling first. Well, that and some long bungee cords...


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I was thinking, yea and that's dangerous, along the lines of a counter weight that would offset the weight of the gun. The bungee cord will probably have too much bounce.
And, yes I will keep my fingers out of the line of fire.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea the counter weight is a good idea. I have 4 or 5 pulleys so I might consider that. I really think it'll be hard to perfectly balance though... Unless you have a tight/sluggish pulley.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:scratch:
A real cord from Granger might have some merits.
Ernie


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I have worked with those reels before. They work well on small staple guns. Make sure the reel has the right weight capacity.

Roland


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Roland said:


> I have worked with those reels before. They work well on small staple guns. Make sure the reel has the right weight capacity.
> 
> Roland


Thank you for your very good information
Ernie


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Ernie if you find a reel somewhere let me know.

As to the rest of you, APB on a reel. I have a general idea what theyre talking about, but I have never seen one on anything bigger than a keychain


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> Ernie if you find a reel somewhere let me know.
> 
> As to the rest of you, APB on a reel. I have a general idea what theyre talking about, but I have never seen one on anything bigger than a keychain



I will try to take my guns to Grainger in Oxnard and see what they can match up for us. 
Ernie


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen mig welding machines hanging off a boom so the guy welding didn't need 50 feet of hose.

If you have an engine hoist/cherry picker, you could try using that to suspend the nail gun. Use a gambrel with a counterweight and it will allow you some ease of movement. (Just remember that the nail gun and counterweight has twice the mass of the gun. Moving it around will be much slower.)


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, what are you nailing/stapling? Boxes?

It might be easier to rig up a jig which holds the nail gun upside down with a fence to keep the nails a set distance from the edge of the box.

The box is a lot lighter than the nail gun. Just bounce the box against the nail gun jig. Every bounce it shoots a nail.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Her's some information that I picked up off the internet this morning.

http://www.palletenterprise.com/articledatabase/view.asp?articleID=1407

Nailing tables or nailing stations and jigs provide a durable work station for assembling pallets. Even the simplest of steel tables can aid the worker. The working surface is at a comfortable height to reduce lower back strain. Tables frequently are constructed with a crown or dome in the center, which makes it easy for the worker to rotate or spin the pallet; that single benefit reduces the strain associated with turning the pallet around or bending over the pallet to nail the side furthest away from the worker. Tables and benches may have recessed legs to avoid interfering with the worker’s feet, and they may be equipped with a simple shelf and hooks to store tools and supplies.

Some nailing stations and jigs are built so that the working surface of the pallet is on an incline. The angled work area makes it easy for the employee to insert the components into the jig and nail the lumber together because it eliminates reaching and bending associated with those tasks.

Suppliers also can equip nailing stations and jigs in such a way to suspend the pneumatic nailing tool over the work area; the tools can be hung from a zero gravity balancer. The addition of this simple equipment provides further ergonomic benefits. *The tool is always returned to the same place, and the strain 
of repeatedly picking up the tool and putting it down is 
eliminated.*
Companies reap the benefits of improved ergonomics in two ways: employees with less fatigue and strain can work faster and generally are less prone to the sloppy work performance associated with being tired and sore.

Jigs certainly improve pallet quality given the worker’s ability to space the lumber properly for every pallet. Stops typically are adjustable for different pallets, and some nailing stations come equipped with an automatic stacker.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Countryboy said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are you nailing/stapling? Boxes?
> 
> It might be easier to rig up a jig which holds the nail gun upside down with a fence to keep the nails a set distance from the edge of the box.
> 
> The box is a lot lighter than the nail gun. Just bounce the box against the nail gun jig. Every bounce it shoots a nail.


Thanks for the information.

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bingo!
Here's one example.
http://www.mountztorque.com/products/power-assembly-tools/zerogravitybalancers
___________________________

Her's one for your air hose:
http://www.ergonomicpartners.com/product/397/242/Endo-THB-Tool-Hose-Balancer-11-lb-143-lb.aspx
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>The box is a lot lighter than the nail gun. Just bounce the box against the nail gun jig. Every bounce it shoots a nail.

Look out ! work place and safty


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Watch a construction worker using one of those big nail guns. They keep the trigger squeezed all the time. The nail gun has a safety lever that has to be depressed before the gun can fire. If you keep the trigger squeezed, you just bounce the gun along, and it fires every time it lands.

With your jig, you have the trigger zip tied. (Don't tell OSHA.  ) The safety become your new firing trigger. If you put a fence close to the the nail gun, (3/8 puts your nail in the middle of a 3/4 board) it lessens the chances of someone getting hurt stupidly.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

to bounce a box against a nail gun, means your pointing the direction of fire upwards. I dont know about you, but time to time I miss the box, or something happens so the gun fires away from the wood. If that gun is pointed up, youd better have a face guard in place or you could very easily have a staple in your cheek,


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
defeating safety devices on power equipped tools, such as air guns, will sooner or later cause you grief or injury:no:
Of course you'll get to know the friendly folks at the emergency room on a first name basis, that's a plus. Are you that pressed for time that you can't squeeze the trigger?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Countryboy said:


> Watch a construction worker using one of those big nail guns. They keep the trigger squeezed all the time. The nail gun has a safety lever that has to be depressed before the gun can fire. If you keep the trigger squeezed, you just bounce the gun along, and it fires every time it lands.


They no longer make those guns work that way. Hmmm, wonder why.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

1. How to make 50 splits off a single hive in one year by adding secret queen bee formula to sugar water (ships frozen)
2. How to expand from 1 theoretical hive to a 2,000 hive 250k/yr profit commercial operation operating from my Subaru
3. How to make it easy to assemble those 4,000 boxes: http://www.usatoday.com/news/offbeat/2005-01-16-nail-skull_x.htm


----------

